# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Новый год с Онлайн-ТВ

## ByFly

В канун новогодних праздников все действующие и новые абоненты услуг byfly, а также пакетов услуг в период с 20.12.2013 по 19.02.2014, получили возможность подключить услугу Онлайн ТВ, которой в течение одного месяца с момента её подключения можно пользоваться бесплатно.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

